# Being removed from a GP list



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am starting this in a new thread to save being criticised again for being {offtopic}, the question was raised about being removed from a GP list, I have just had a definitive answer from my GP daughter who replied to the question;

_They (GP's or the Practice) can remove you as soon as they have reason to believe that you have left the catchment area for* three months or more.*_

Knowing that many people enjoy going away in their MH for longer than three months that is worth being aware of..... I have read many threads where people have struggled to get sufficient medication for longer trips from their GP (daughter's answer is that if away for more than 3 months the NHS is not responsible for your costs.....), I also know that many people have said that their GP is OK with that, but it is an individual response (maybe that bottle of Port for Christmas for your tolerant GP is NOT a bad thing.....).

I have also dug out this link which contained the 5 year figure that I mentioned;

BBC News on being removed from GP list

There are many other reports of people being removed with what they consider to be no warning, when in fact they have changed address and failed to notify the GP practice....

but also whole families have been removed when one member of the family has been abusive;

BBC report on families being removed

I hope that raises the thoughts of how important it is to have a good relationship with your GP, we have all read many reports of how over-worked they are my daughter reports a massive number of *DNS* in her practice (*D*id *N*ot *S*how) and her practice has now got a firm rule about what happens after the 1st, 2nd and any subsequent *DNS* appointments. Admittedly her practice is in a part of the UK where dependence on Benefits is key and "sick" notes (now "fit" notes) were the most requested thing...... She has had to have one patient removed due to being physically attacked when she refused to certify the patient as being unable to return to work..... She ended up being treated by the other staff for the injuries received.......:frown2:

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am one of the lucky ones I suppose, my GP is a Motorhomer, has been grateful to us for advice and help in that area, as they used to hire and now bought one.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just emailed my GP for advice. Explained I was away for 5 months and did my (not distressing) complaint warrant an early return. She gave me said advice and wished me bon voyage. No mention of anything else.

Maybe they can use it as an excuse if they want to get rid of you. But surely the more on their books the more they are paid?

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, but they are checked up repeatedly and if the Commissioning Group discovers errors then they are penalised VERY heavily and stopped from earning the Brownie Points they have to do to justify the bonuses the practice gets.....

and we are not talking abut every few years like schools, but every few weeks ......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never hadaproblem withGps 

But dentists, don't turn up every 6 months 

You are struck off 

And getting a NHS dentist is like panning for gold 

So we turn up

He checks my bottom teeth, no problems 

Doesn't do implants so my top teeth go to an expensive private dentist 

Prob shouldn't have two

But it works out cheaper to have one top and one bottom 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We went on a Caribbean cruise on Oct 29 sailing from Palma. On day 7 I started with Epididymitis (inflammation of the tube to the testicle) and the ensuing water infection. Absolute agony ! Luckily I had travel insurance and the Thomson medical staff treated my fantastically and sorted out all of the claim for me. 
Five days after returning home we took a coach holiday to Lake Como and its ugly head raised again, this time with a vengeance. I thought it had cleared up, but no. On day 2 of 9 I was again in agony so urgently visited the local Italian hospital in Como. After 2 minutes in the waiting room I was ushered into a treatment room. When I informed them I was English they simply asked for my passport and E111 card of which I had both. Within 90 mins I had been examined twice, had 3 blood samples taken, placed on an IV drip with antibiotics and painkillers, and an ultrasound. They all spoke very good english are were always helpful polite and professional. I then had to visit a urologist at Gravedona hospital 20 kms away the following day. Again I was seen quickly, examined and another ultrasound and given 2 items on prescription costing me £4 in total ( and there was a lot of medication) again these doctors were great. I had to return 2 days later to ensure that my medication was working and received yet another examination. All in all, even though in a lot of pain, the experience was pleasurable.
I rang my GPs from Italy, asking for an appointment on Monday ( I rang last Friday) as the Italian doctor stated I must see a urologist immediately on my return. I was told by my receptionist that she could not give me an appointment for then and I should stand outside the surgery this morning at 8.30am to see if they could fit me in.
To say I have never contributed to the Italian health service, I was treated like a king. Yet after 38 years of N.I contributions, I have to stand in the freezing cold, in pain, hoping to see a GP.

GOD HELP US !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Before anyone says anything to the contrary, please note that I am not knocking the NHS in any way, it does a superb service and the staff are incredible (OK I am biased on that bot having one GP daughter and being married to a nurse), but whever I have needed it the advice and treatment has ALWAYS been there promptly and efficiently.

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Before anyone says anything to the contrary, please note that I am not knocking the NHS in any way, it does a superb service and the staff are incredible (OK I am biased on that bot having one GP daughter and being married to a nurse), but whever I have needed it the advice and treatment has ALWAYS been there promptly and efficiently.
> 
> Dave


Then you have been most fortunate Dave. I have experience of long waits and delays for both advice and treatment. I, too, have stood outside on the rain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I only recently moved my Gp to a local practice, mainly as it was a PITA to travel, but it was about 10 miles away, I did inform them I'd moved but asked to remain, the Doc had no problem with it.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Before anyone says anything to the contrary, please note that I am not knocking the NHS in any way, it does a superb service and the staff are incredible (OK I am biased on that bot having one GP daughter and being married to a nurse), but whever I have needed it the advice and treatment has ALWAYS been there promptly and efficiently.
> 
> Dave


Then you have been most fortunate Dave. I have experience of long waits and delays for both advice and treatment. I, too, have stood outside in the rain, in a queue, waiting and hoping for an appointment with my GP. It's usually two to three weeks wait for an appointment. And on one occasion, when I finally got to see my GP, surgical treatment that she considered urgent was finally given five months later.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is not a problem that I have had since moving to France as treatment here is VERY quick (I chose the date for my next operation and chose mid-February), in the UK it was OK EXCEPT when I needed a hip pin removed and it was cancelled several times often at 1 day's notice - but in the end they did it, partly 'cos I had loads of Consultants children to look after and teach in my school across the road and their education was at stake.... (probably not at all but it made me feel good! :grin2: )

I know the pressures the NHS are currently under and sadly finances are probably the root of the problem as equipment costs are higher, drug costs are higher and there are more (older) people to treat as people are living longer. So it is like a "Perfect Storm" for the NHS.....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our GP sevice

Has telephone consultations which we can book
Which suits me

I have no desire to go

If I'm really unwell , following the consultation he/she will fit me in on an urgent appointment following the telephone consultation 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know without a doubt that GP's care as do virtually all of the caring staff within the NHS, I cannot say the same about all Hospital Managers or Commissioning Group members who seem determined to shut down services (and hospitals in the SW that I am aware of)- I am sure that they DO care, but not necessarily in the same way for the people needing support....

Says he, ducking rapidly....

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Who are the best people in a hospital?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have an excellent local practice, get on very well with our GP and another one if our man is off or on call.

The staff are great and very helpful, and I try to reciprocate wherever I can.

Same at the hospital (Kettering) staff respond to being treated decently, so we always send 'Thank You' cards and for the breast care nurses who were involved in my breast cancer we went a bit further and bought them a little present each, together with a letter. It's not a big thing but they are like all of us and like to feel appreciated.

There are limits on money and staff in the NHS, and missed appointments are the bane of all surgeries. Ours puts up the totals on its screen so all can see. I'm amazed how many do not turn up.

As far as going away is concerned, we've not been into the surgery for up to a year but never had any questions. We've been here 30 years at the same address and basically with the same practice in that time.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Who are the best people in a hospital?


Very cryptic 
Are we talking patients or staff??
Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The ultra sound people. 

Not cryptic, just a joke.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2h well

I missed the joke

Come to think of it

I'm still missing it:grin2:
Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Australia and New Zealand have a wonderful medical system. But then they do not allow all and sundry into the country !!!!

DJM


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I have to say that the NHS treatment I have had in the Forth Valley area of Scotland has been excellent.
GP top drawer.
Rheumatologist excellent and looks at not just narrowly at Rheumatology issues but also on how these affect my general health.
All surgical treatment over the years has been first class.
Can't complain at all.
That said I can see that all the staff, medical and nursing are running to stand still.
Daughter is a nurse (in a different health trust area) and I am aware that the staff shortages causes staff great problems but because of the commitment to the job and to patients the work get done. 
The only real answer is to increase financial input to bothe health care and social care. In general we are all living longer, have increasingly complex care and support needs. All this costs time and money.
Politicians want to reorganise the NHS all the time, trying this and that. Change management structure, change commissioning process and set increasing targets. 
The first politician that states clearly that they will actually increase taxation to fund the NHS for the future gets my support.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

All pensioners stop paying NI contributions. There are some very wealthy pensioners out there. Why not have a means tested system of NI contributions for pensioners. Or it could be linked to tax levels so that those whose income is higher, and that are taxed higher, could pay NI contributions.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> All pensioners stop paying NI contributions. There are some very wealthy pensioners out there. Why not have a means tested system of NI contributions for pensioners. Or it could be linked to tax levels so that those whose income is higher, and that are taxed higher, could pay NI contributions.


I presume you are only suggesting that for pensioners' earned income if they keep working.

Nobody, of any age, pays NI on unearned income.

Or are you suggesting pensioners unearned pensions and other unearned income should be treated differently to younger people's? I hope not.

So if it is not subject to NI contributions then it would not be possible to means-test it.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't see why you should forego your pension if you have a few shillings in the bank.

You paid for the pension over the years so you should receive it.

If the various governments mishandled the money you paid in, that's not good but shouldn't affect your entitlement.

As a pensioner, my monthly income is £892 after paying some income tax, which I think is wrong, Govt pension payouts should be tax free.

If Gordon Brown hadn't carried out his infamous raid on the pensions funds we would be far better off and would have had our mortgage paid, instead we had to re-mortgage as the pension didn't pay anywhere near enough.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very much agree with you there, thanks, sadly no Government would ever make such a sensible decision as it would reflect badly on them, cost the Exchequer and therefore lower the amount of money they can waste elsewhere......

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

A friend of mine in the US was getting treatment under Obamacare but has now lost her job due to illness. She is now not entitled to any care and has to wait until her condition (or any other) become life threatening to get free treatment.
So we need to hang on to our NHS and do our best to help out when we can e.g. always cancel an appointment in good time if its possible. 
Our GP does telephone appointments or you can see the nurse practitioner who is more trained that the practice nurse.
The receptionists have obviously been told to ask what the problem which they then put on the computer so the doc has an idea why you're there is which I don't mind at all as they can then advise you if there is a G specialist you could see if you want to.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother lives in the States. He pays a huge amount in insurance every month. If you know about pet insurance then it is similar. You pay an excess every time you go. He pays $25 dollars to see a doctor for an urgent matter. The rest he can claim.
Depending on the policy it can have a limit on it so that you can run out of cover and have to cover the rest of the cost yourself. Some have a co insurance where you pay a percentage and they pay the rest. My brother's wife got breast cancer. If she had not changed to an excess type policy, like his, when they got married her co insurance payments would have bankrupted them.


We are so lucky.


----------

